# 2 GSD's in IL



## WINSTON'S MOM (May 14, 2000)

Shelby and Ace are at the shelter because their owner was killed and her family took them to animal control. The picture of Ace doesn't do him justice. They are safe now at the humane society (no kill shelter) but both look very sad. They want to adopt them out together and they are being kept together in the same kenel. I think they said Shelby is 6 and Ace is 3.








Shelby is a beautiful adult female German Shepherd who's a brand new addition to our shelter. She's a favorite thanks to her sweet disposition and affection for all of the volunteers. Shelby is intelligent and loves to go on long walks with her companion Ace. Shelby would be a perfect addition to a home looking for a constant companion who doesn't need constant attention. NOTE: We prefer that Shelby and Ace be adopted together. Shelby is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered

[img]pn. [img]http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/IL276/IL276.15006538-1-pn.jpg 

Ace is a brand new addition to the shelter and he has all of the characteristics you'll come to expect from a German Shepherd. Ace is young and full of energy and he's also watchful and protective. Ace's companion is Shelby, a female Shepherd. The pair are very attached. NOTE: Please note that our preference is for Ace and Shelby to be adopted together. Ace is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 

If you want more info (also more pictures of Shelby), go to http://willcountyhumane.com/
The " our dogs" link will take you to pet finder


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Shelby has a sad story in her eyes. I really hope they can stay together.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Perhaps they witnessed the owner being killed - how dreadful for them, and now to be in such a strange environment. Hope they can stay together, splitting them up would be a double whammy.

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD -waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is so sad.  I sure hope that someone can give them a good home--together. They look like they are really nice, calm dogs. Shelby looks so sad that it makes you feel that she knows her owner is dead.


----------



## WINSTON'S MOM (May 14, 2000)

Shelby looks like she's wondering where her mother went and why her and Ace are in this situation. I'm going to try to get a better picture of Ace today. 

Pam


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump for these guys


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Beautiful pair!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Awwww, Shelby reminds me of my Sean. Poor baby, I hope someone has room for both Shelby and Ace. BUMP


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any news?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMbump


Another Bump!!


----------



## WINSTON'S MOM (May 14, 2000)

They are both still there. Shelby is the "Pet of the week" in the local newspaper today and the write-up says they would like for her to be adopted with her companion Ace. 
I talked to the director today and he said they are having a professional pet photographer come out next week to photograph all the dogs so maybe they will get a better picture of Ace.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

OMG... I helped with the rescue of these two from my local shelter... had only hoped they would have been adopted by now!!! They need to be in a home and hopefully together. I'm sure they miss their owner...from what I'd later learned about the deceased owner was that she was loved to spend time outside and probably spent a lot of time with them outside. Preying they get adopted soon and OUT of the kennel situation!!! THis is terrible that they're still in a kennel. THey are both WONDERFUL dogs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

p.s.... I realize this shelter is doing all they can to get them adopted but it just breaks my heart to know they are not adopted yet and still kenneled. I have a few more pictures of Ace I can post here a little later this evening...


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

These are two really wonderful dogs.... Here's hoping that they will get adopted soon...


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

PLEASE keep these two wonderful dogs in mind if you know anyone wanting to adopt... These are two of the nicest, most pleasant gsds you could find.... AND beautiful. Great representatives of the breed!! SO wishing they will be in a home for Christmas!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: FORRUGERSO wishing they will be in a home for Christmas!!!!


I hope they will find their forever home in time for the holidays too. They are both beautiful dogs and deserve a warm home.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

BUMP FOR MY HOME GAL AND FELLA'... Did I mention what WONDERFUL dogs these two are?... oh, guess I did


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

These poor little things! Look at those sweet faces.







I can't believe they've been homeless for over a month! It's such a double whammy to lose your owner to death and then be moved from their home to a shelter--and to be there for such a long time.... 

I sure hope someone can take them in so they'll spend the holidays in a nice, warm, loving home TOGETHER.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Sadly, Ace and Shelby were turned into their local area kill shelter by their deceased owner's mother almost the 1st of Sept. SO, actually these two have been living in a kennel situation for 3 1/2 mos now! The no kill shelter they're in now was kind enough to accept them for placement or option B would have been to let them be pts at the kill shelter they were turned into in WV.

But, the sadness shows in their eyes, especially Shelby. SOunds like the staff is wonderful to them , but kennel life for a german shepherd is very very stressful as we all know. During the time I spent with them initially I would safely say they would make great dogs for even a first time GSDs owner with some large dog experience. Very kind mellow dogs who liked everyone. . . Hopefully kennel life hasn't changed them. 








SO, if anyone is looking for great dogs to adopt (and beauties too!!) PLEASE consider these two.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15357584


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Please, can't someone help these beautiful and sweet dogs? I didn't realize that they were mother and son. I sure hope they can find someone who will take both of them. They sound like such nice dogs--AND are crate and house trained!! They've been homeless for such a long time and it would be great if they could find a nice, warm, safe home before Christmas!



> Quote:From Petfinder listing:
> 
> Ace and Shelby are a pair of magnificent bonded purebred son and mother German Shepherds. Ace is three-years-old and Shelby is five-years-old. When their human died they were brought to the shelter. They love to go on walks and are crate and house-trained. They would do best in a home as the only pets with adults and teenagers. To meet and possibly any of them, please contact WCHS volunteer Kathy at [email protected] or 815-671-3230, or the Will County Humane Society at 815-741-0695. You can visit these dogs and the many cats of WCHS at 24109 W Seil Road in Shorewood, Illinois, from noon to 4:30 pm Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG poor babies.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

This thread needs a Big Bump! Hope someone has a place or can help this dynamic duo.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: FORRUGER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, hoping it's a Happy New Year for them!


----------



## oyealiz (Dec 30, 2009)

They are beautiful...and still young. I can't believe noone has adopted them.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it is very hard to place two large dogs together, especially with the economy being so bad. Also, most people have a hard time handling one new dog in the home.
Are these two babies very bonded?


----------



## DebB (Jan 1, 2010)

Wanted to let you all know that my husband and I are fostering Ace and Shelby as of Dec 31 in our home. They are quite the pair. Very bonded, sweet-tempered, calm and BIG. Shelby is definitely one of the largest females I have ever seen. 

So far, they are settling in very well. We have had a few visitors over and they are happy to meet everyone without any big fuss. Don't know how much of that is still getting used to their new digs or just their natural personalities, but I'd bet it's just them.

FORRUGER, we would very much like to get as much info as possible about their former home life if you have any more to share. We're aware of what happened to their mom, but do you know anything else about their life with her? Were they inside or outside mostly? Any info on where Shelby came from originally? Thanks!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes!!!
Wonderful news, thank you for taking in these two babies!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is awesome news.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh... what wonderful news. HOW did I miss this post yesterday!

I will pm you and tell you what little I know about them.... I'm SO glad you are fostering them!!!


----------

